# Samsung ML-2510 printer (Solved - kinda)

## macgyvier

Hi,  I was just wondering if anyone has had any luck getting a Samsung ML-2510 printer to work under Gentoo.  Under cups the printer is detected on the parallel port when it's connected via usb.  The printer does have both a parallel port and usb connection.  I made sure that usb printer support was built into the kernel.  Has anyone seen this kind of strange behavior before?  It almost seems that the printer is reporting that it's a parallel port printer while it's connected via usb.  Is that possible?

Thanks for any help, I've been working on trying to get this to work for quite a while now and could really use some other suggestions.Last edited by macgyvier on Sat Nov 18, 2006 11:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## macgyvier

Ok, I finally got it working.  It looks like it was just permission problems.  However it was a great learning experience.  Here's how I got it working:

Download the latest "Unified Linux Driver" from Samsung:

http://www.samsung.com/support/index.asp

The one I used was the 20060711102552437_UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz driver set.

It's not necessary to run the installer, as it installs the multi-function peripheral/printer (mfp) interface which doesn't seem to work.  If you connect the printer via USB there is a little confusion because the printer seems to show up on the parallel port, but not to worry, we can still communicate with it via the cups parallel interface.

Extract the tarball, it will place all files in a dir called cdroot.

We'll need to copy a couple of files over:

cdroot/Linux/noarch/at_opt/share/ppd/ML-2510spl2.ppd

cdroot/Linux/i386/at_root/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl (there also looks to be one for x86_64, which I take to be the 64bit version)

Copy the files into the following directories (make sure you are the root user)

```

cp ./cdroot/Linux/noarch/at_opt/share/ppd/ML-2510spl2.ppd /usr/share/cups/model/

cp ./cdroot/Linux/i386/at_root/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

```

I created a udev rule to add the printer under /dev/usb/ml2510

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{serial}=="3V61BKEL624688W.", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="usb/ml2510", MODE="0777", GROUP="users"
```

Now we just need to configure cups.

1 - Open up http://localhost:631/ and go to "Add Printer"

2 - Call the printer whatever you want and click "Continue"

3 - Under device, select the printer if it found it, otherwise select LPT#1 (I think that's the name)

4 - If we select the actual printer the next screen should take us to model selection, if not, just select Samsung,

On the model screen you will hopefully see "Samsung ML-2510 Series (en)", select this and click Add Printer

5 - If you are prompted for a username and password enter the root user and password

At this point the printer should be added, however it is most likely pointing to /dev/lp0, which is not correct.

First stop cups if its running:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd stop
```

Open up /etc/cups/printers.conf

 *Quote:*   

> <Printer ML-2510>
> 
> Info Samsung ML-2510
> 
> Location Room
> ...

 

Change DeviceURI from /dev/lp0 to whatever you created in your udev rule, for me it's /dev/usb/ml2510

Restart cups and you should be good to go.

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

I had to reboot to get it working, but I was also fooling around with deleting and readding the printer, so that might not be necessary.

Hope this helps.

----------

## macgyvier

Update:  Today it stopped working.  I'm going to return this one.  My advice would be to stay away from this printer for linux, unless you have Suse or really want a challenge.  It's really too bad, because it's a nice printer and runs well under Windows.

----------

## xante

My printer stopped working for  a while to but I never needed until today, all I had to do was copy over the 2 files for my ML-2010 and it started working again, I found another post with similar issues so the Samsung Laser series works great for me.

----------

## ugluk

The original author of this thread is a genius. The only thing that works for my ML-2010p (notice the p!).

You don't have to create any new devices, just specify parallel:/dev/usb/lp0 or whatever. No special permissions are needed either, just watch out for libgphoto2, which sometimes messes up udev rules!

Stupid Samsung and their Linux support. Instead of using their driver and messing up you HD you can easily use splix. Here is what works for me:

```

emerge splix

--- install printer as ML-2010(??) ---

su

vim /etc/cups/printers.conf

--- change DeviceURI to parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

```

----------

## and3k

i have a problem with printing two pages on one sheet ...

everytime i try to print 2 pages on one sheet with kpdf cups fails:

```

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Adding start banner page "none".

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Adding end banner page "none".

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Queued on "Samsung_ML-2510" by "and3k".

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 32125)

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl (PID 32126)

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:18 +0100] [Job 571] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 32127)

E [28/Jan/2008:12:45:19 +0100] [Job 571] Failed to load the PPM image

E [28/Jan/2008:12:45:19 +0100] PID 32126 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl) stopped with status 3!

I [28/Jan/2008:12:45:19 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [28/Jan/2008:12:45:19 +0100] [Job 571] Job stopped due to filter errors.

```

normal printing works fine, i installed the printer after this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Samsung_ML-2510_driver_with_CUPS

any ideas how to fix this?

----------

## chris_harvey

works for Samsung ML-1915. Didn't need to do udev rules. 

The default install script is REALLY scary. I recommend installing just the ppd and rastertosamsungspl files. 

Thanks for the guide!

----------

